# My version on Elmer's Wooden Beam Engine



## gimbal (Jan 11, 2011)

Here is my version of another Elmer favourite.







More on my blog at http://www.gimbal.com.au/?p=160

Here is some video of it running on air.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZd989YWVdc[/ame]


----------



## gbritnell (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Gimbal,
An excellent piece of workmanship. I like the quality of the finish on your wood parts.
gbritnell


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 11, 2011)

Very very nice Gimbal...a fine melding of metal and wood and obviously a good runner too. At what scale did you model yours...it seems much larger that Elmer's version...but I haven't looked at his plans for that one recently either.

Bill


----------



## prof65 (Jan 13, 2011)

Great work. I like the changes you made to the original plans.

Cheers

Roberto


----------



## gimbal (Jan 14, 2011)

b.lindsey  said:
			
		

> Very very nice Gimbal...a fine melding of metal and wood and obviously a good runner too. At what scale did you model yours...it seems much larger that Elmer's version...but I haven't looked at his plans for that one recently either.
> 
> Bill



With the exception of the flywheel that is 8" (from memory), the scale is 1:1 with Elmer's drawings.


----------

